# Neues zu MCN und dem Start Dialer mit der Nr.: 0190092102



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2003)

mich hat es auch erwischt. obengennater Dialer verursachte 91 EUR Kosten. Beweise zu dem gesamten Vorgang habe ich gesichert.
Habe, nachdem ich die ISDN Karte bzw. ISDN Kabel gezogen habe mal genauer per DSL recherchiert.
Geknallt hat´s auf der Edonkey 2002 Startseite (http://www.donkey2002.de.vu/ ) dort ist eine eingebettete Seite (http://ftpdirect.ath.cx/2/index.html) welche einen Dowloadmanager vorgaukelt und sich schließlich mit linker oder rechter Maustaste ein Sicherheitszertifikat öffnet mit dem Namen "Secure TeleTransfer Aps". Keine Informationen zu Entgelten etc.  Unter anderem steht auf dem Sicherheitszertifikat eine weite URL: h**p://213.150.35.16/dialer/de/dac808.cab.
Diese Cab Datei ist ein Windowskomprimiertes Archiv welches sich bei Bestätigung in den lokalen Tempordner des Windowsverzeichnisses entpackt und eine Datei mit dem Namen dac805.exe installiert. Diese legt wiederrum zwei Modems in die Netzwerkverbindungem mit dem Namen GlobDIalmodem und Globdialmodemisdn und das 18 kb große "Start" auf den Desktop. Als Rufnummer steht in den DFÜ Einträgen eine 6´er Zahlenreihe welche nur ein Joke sind denn tatsächlich wird die Nummer 0190092102 gewählt welche bei http://www.mcn-tele.com/ von jemandem gemietet wurde. Die Einwahl und deren Folgen kennt Ihr ja, brauch ich vielleicht nicht zu schildern.

Bei Eingabe der IP aus obenstehender URL wisst Ihr das die eigentliche Datei auf einem FTP Server liegt welcher von Dänen gemietet wurde.
Macht einen Check unter http://www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php.
Gebt dort die IP Adresse ein und Ihr erfahrt den Registrar.

Stehe gern für weitere hilfreiche Hinweise zur Verfügung

_Link deaktiviert tf _


----------



## Netsnake (13 Mai 2003)

.... ich bin der Schreiber dieses Artikels

sorry, war beim Erstellen meines Artikels erst als Gast eingeloggt, habe mich nun registriert.
Also für alle die dazu was loswerden wollen, können das jetzt tun.

MfG

Netsnake

~~~:


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mai 2003)

*Re: Neues zu MCN und dem Start Dialer mit der Nr.: 019009210*



			
				Netsnake schrieb:
			
		

> .... ich bin der Schreiber dieses Artikels
> 
> sorry, war beim Erstellen meines Artikels erst als Gast eingeloggt, habe mich nun registriert.
> Also für alle die dazu was loswerden wollen, können das jetzt tun.
> ...



Hi Rookie,

bekomme gerade einen call von einem friend; 0190 092102 = 2 calls = 87,77€    telecom zeigt offenbar kulanz und will betrag erst mal nicht abbuchen    mal seen, was ich am weekend noch erfahren kann. :roll: 

kind regards
Uwe


----------



## teltarifuser (17 Mai 2003)

*MCN mcn-tele.com AG, Rufnummer 0190 0 92 105*

Hallo Rookie,

meinen Bruder hat's auch getroffen, er ist ratlos:


auch MCN (mcn-tele.com AG),
   Artikelleistungsnummer der Telekom: 76742,
   Service ID 16610702
Rufnummer 0190 0 92 105
2 Einwahlen, zusammen 98,75 EUR zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer
Wir können den Dialer nicht finden (trotz deiner Anleitung) auch nicht in der Registry (Suchbegriffe 01900 und 92105). 

Weisst du, wie man vorgehen kann? Beide Einwahlen waren am 15.04.03 innerhalb 1 Minute gegen 21 Uhr) Nach 5 Wochen ist natürlich auch der Surf-Verlauf weg. 

Ausserdem: Kennt jemand die Anschrift und Webseite des wahren Anbieters, denn ich vermute mal, dass MCN auch bloss weitervermietet. 

Freundliche Grüße :-?


----------



## peanuts (17 Mai 2003)

*Re: MCN mcn-tele.com AG, Rufnummer 0190 0 92 105*



			
				teltarifuser schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du, wie man vorgehen kann? Beide Einwahlen waren am 15.04.03 innerhalb 1 Minute gegen 21 Uhr) Nach 5 Wochen ist natürlich auch der Surf-Verlauf weg.



Such mal nach *.exe, *.dll und *.cab Dateien, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt auf dem Rechner eingerichtet bzw. geändert wurden.

(Start | Suchen -> Wann wurde die Datei geändert usw.)


----------



## Anonymous (17 Mai 2003)

*so wirst Du vielleicht noch fündig*

Hi,

schau noch mal in Deinem Windows Temp Ordner nach, vielleicht findest Du noch die Datei "dac805.cab". Zweite Möglichkeit, wenn Du mit dem IE suerfst dann gibts im Temporären Internet Files Ordner einen nicht sichbaren Ordner mit dem Namen Content.IE5 welchen Du ohne weiteres auch nicht zu Gesicht bekommst. In diesem Ordner werden alle je besuchten Internetseiten gespeichert, ist inhaltlich wie der Temporäre Internet Files Ordner aufgebaut.
Verwende folgende Methode um evtl. noch brauchbare Beweise zu sichern. Dowloade das Programm JV 16 Powertools von folgender Seite: http://www.vtoy.fi/jv16/shtml/jv16powertools.shtml
Installier dieses, ändere in den "Preferences = Einstellungen" die Sprache auf Deutsch.
Verwende die Funktion: TempDateitool. Füge den Pfad Deines Temporären Internet Files Ordner ein und füge noch \Content.IE5 hinzu(müsste dann in etwa so aus sehen; entspricht Windows XP: C:\Dokumente Und Einstellungen\Dein Username"\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5)
Setze Häkchen bei "Alles löschen" und "In Papierkorb". Dann sagst Du "alles ausführen!.
Es wird ein Dosfenster aufgehen in dem Du siehst wie all diese im Ordner Content.IE5 befindlichen Dateien in den Papierkorb verschoben werden.
Dieser Prozess kann je nach Deinem Surfverhalten ziemlich lang dauern.
Wenn das abgeschlossen ist, dann überprüfe Deinen Papierkorb nach entsprechenden Dateien, die für die Beweissicherung notwendig sind.

Hast Du Fragen, sende ich Dir auch ein paar Screenshots dieser voranbeschrieben Arbeitsabfolge.

Ich bin sicher Du wirst fündig.

Netsnake
~~~:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2003)

*0190 092102*

Hallo,
habe heute meine Telefonrechnung bekommen und was war da??
0190 092102 mit 2 Verbindungen. Erste Verbindung -20 Sek- 10 Euro, die zweite Verbindnug -18:41 Min- 52 Euro. Habe gleich bei der Telekom
angerufen und diesen Betrag streichen lassen. 
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach der CAB und der EXE Datei auf meinem PC. 
Bis jetzt ohne erfolg!!!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich hatte diesen dialer auch und auch eine frage,
das ding hat sich irgendwie auf meinem rechner entpackt- auch mit diesem startbutton und einem eintrag in den dfü verbindungen (im outlook(wurde als standartverbindung genommen)- ich hatte 3 einwahlen machte 126 euro
meine sorge ist nun aber folgende- 
auf meiner telefonrechnung (kam am 26.5.03) sind die einwahlen am 14.5 abgerechnet worden (telecom hat erstmal blockert )
ansonsten gehe ich immer über freenetbilligsttarif rein
freenet ist aber nur bis zum 11.5 abgerechnet (rechnen immer vom 11 zum 11) nun habe ich angst, daß ich die letzten 14 tage mit dem dialer im netz war, allerdings muss ich sagen,
daß bei der einwahl ins netz immer über outlook gehe
bei outlook wurde bei verbindung herstellen immer die freenet nummer gezeigt

als ich bei freenet anrief meinten sie auch daß sie verbindngen von freenet
in den letzten 14 tagen aufgezeichnet haben- kann es da trotzdem sein, daß ich über diesen dialer reingegenagen bin
entschuldigt die laienfragen 
antwort wäre spitze


----------



## User31085 (22 Juni 2003)

Netsnake guck mal bitte in deinen privaten nachrichten ich hab dir eine geschrieben, danke


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2003)

gast/ Micha R. schrieb:
			
		

> ...als ich bei freenet anrief meinten sie auch daß sie verbindngen von freenet
> in den letzten 14 tagen aufgezeichnet haben- kann es da trotzdem sein, daß ich über diesen dialer reingegenagen bin
> entschuldigt die laienfragen
> antwort wäre spitze


Mit der Freeneteinwahl hat der Dialer nichts zu tun - der geht parallel ins Netz. Die Dialersessions werden demzufolge nicht von Freenet protokolliert, so dass man dort keine Aussagen dazu treffen kann. Da Dein Outlook bei der Einwahl immer die Freenetnummer angezeigt hatte, dürfte wahrscheinlich nichts passiert sein.


----------



## Netsnake (29 Juni 2003)

*Status heute - MCN und dem Start Dialer mit der Nr.: 0190092*

ich hatte ja so ziemlich alles über den Betreiber, Anbieter etc. herausfinden, sichern und beweisen können. Mit diesen Daten bin ich daraufhin vor sechs Wochen zur lokalen Polizeidienststelle und habe dort Anzeige erstattet. Die haben sich richtig gefreut darauf, ehrlich. Die haben wahrscheinlich selbst sehr großes Interesse daran, den Arschl... solcher 0190´er Betreiber das Handwerk zu legen. Die wollten natürlich daraufhin meinen Rechner beim LKA überprüfen lassen, was ich verweigerte, da ich meines Wissens alle notwendigen Beweise auf Datenträger (CD-ROM) mitgebracht hatte. Diese Sache liegt jetzt momentan beim Staatsanwalt.
Mit der von der Polizei aufgenommenen schriftlichen Zeugenerklärung und dem Polizeilichen Aktenzeichen, habe ich ein saftiges Schreiben an MCN gesendet. MCN hat logischerweise auch kein Geld erhalten, da ich mein Lastschrifteinzug bei der Telekom sofort gekündigt hatte. Ein Mahnschreiebn von MCN, zur Aufforderung der Zahlung hatte sich genau mit meinem an MCN gerichtetes Schreiben überschnitten. Natürlich habe ich auf das Mahnschreiben nicht reagiert. Das ist jetzt ca. 3 Wochen her. Habe auch noch nix wieder von MCN gelesen bzw. gehört etc.
Ich denke das ich denen gehörig druck gemacht habe und dier auf die Forderung in Höhe von 91,- EUR verzichten.

Netsnake
~~~:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2003)

*Re: Status heute - MCN und dem Start Dialer mit der Nr.: 019*



			
				Netsnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das ich denen gehörig druck gemacht habe ...


...Druck ist gut, Überdruck noch besser. MCN kennt bereits die Zusammenhänge mit dem Kunden seines Partnerunternehmen Q1, Secure Tele Transfer AsP. Die Nummer ist aus diesem Grund auch längst abgeschaltet und Endkunden dürften mit einer ordentlichen Argumentation im Vorteil liegen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2003)

*092102*

hallo,

bin selber ein geschädigter mit 6 Einwahlen a.49.- Euro mit zeiten von 50sec bis 2,5 minuten. ( super Mehrwert erhalten ! )

habe bisher alles getan:

Rechnung gekürzt , Einspruch bei Telekom und MCN,  Dialer an MCN gesand. muß nun abwarten was passiert.
Was mir am meisten stinkt wenn ich in dem forum lese, es kommt einen vor als wenn das alles normal ist. Ich habe die schnauze voll mich mit diesem mist zu beschäftigen als wenn es keine anderen probleme gibt.
Wo sind unsere Politiker ???? Jeder verdient an dieser Abzocke.
Man sollte radikaler werden und den kriminellen den marsch blasen.
Ich bin so sauer und hilflos ich könnte platzen vor Wut !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aber gut das es so ein Forum gib und bedauerlich das man so ein Forum braucht, 
Gruß bora


----------

